# just when i thought i had everything i needed on the truck



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a 2001 chevy 3500 with a 12 foot supreme body loaded up or so I thought with everything I needed usually weighing in about 14000
and that's without my propress tools or my sewer snake!!
today I had a job to replace a mop sink faucet went to unscrew the nipples from the wall and the hot side was all rooted off someone had used black nipples! it left a piece of the old pipe behind in the lug elbow
and me with out a 1/2 pipe tap on the truck
I have a 3/4 for the occasional water heater problem and 1/2 and 3/4 easy outs but no tap!! I was able to clean it out with an old screwdriver but as soon as I got home guess what went on the truck!
don't know how the guys with a van do it ???


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Haha, that's the nature of the beast,
Now you won't use that tap for 6 months!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

kiddplum said:


> don't know how the guys with a van do it ???


Definitely tough, I have a standard Chevy express van and I do plumbing, heating, and air. I try and stock the most common parts but seem to run to the supply house a lot, good thing there's plenty in my area.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

once we got our box trucks the first thing I noticed was we were not constantly going back to the shop or to the supply houses any more.... 

I always have fond memories of digging into my old ford van looking for a tool or part buried behind the 2 water heaters we had crammed in the truck. on a wet rainy day.......
There is no better feeling in the world than grinding your knee down into a sheet metal screw laying on the floor board of the van.......:laughing:....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> There is no better feeling in the world than grinding your knee down into a sheet metal screw laying on the floor board of the van.......:laughing:....


I've got one. How about opening the door to a side bin on a service body so you can use the bin as a step to allow you to reach into the bed for a tool then fall back and land with your crack dead center into the top edge of the door?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> I've got one. How about opening the door to a side bin on a service body so you can use the bin as a step to allow you to reach into the bed for a tool then fall back and land with your crack dead center into the top edge of the door?


Which is why I'm making a step for that reason..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Bigger the truck bigger the headache. More expensive repairs and people who don't keep the shrubs trimmed back from the driveway.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

one of the reasons I dont do jobbing on a regular basis...but in my area you can throw a stone between supply houses , home depots and lowes...so nothing is more than a 15 or 20 minute drive...but for getting around my chevy 3500 extended express suits me fine..thought about a bigger truck, but more of a pain than plus...any big job, the supply house can deliver..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Dpeckplb said:


> Bigger the truck bigger the headache. More expensive repairs and people who don't keep the shrubs trimmed back from the driveway.




My 13 foot box truck has been a god-send with the lift gate on the back.....:yes::yes: No troubles at all to me.....I got 5 water heaters in this thing and a lot of supplies.


I have taken down quite a number of branches pulling into peoples drive way over the years.. and some pretty large ones too.... if they dont see me do it, I just put them to the side of the yard and go about my job... I dont say a word to them unless they hear it crash down when I pull in....:laughing::laughing:

I even bent a basket ball goal sideways once.......

no one has ever said anything about the *free tree service *that I provide so its all good....

and the old goal was pushed back in place


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm loving my box van, just being able to stand up straight and not have to rearrange **** when loading a water heater etc.


Lift gate is next!!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Before vans had sliding doors... I had storage racks on both side doors


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

Everytime we think we have everything on the truck...


----------



## CM Plumber (Jul 15, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> I'm loving my box van, just being able to stand up straight and not have to rearrange **** when loading a water heater etc.
> 
> 
> Lift gate is next!!!


Van with a lift gate that's what I'm talking about :thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Van with a lift gate that's what I'm talking about :thumbup:[/quote]


We just bought a new truck this week and are going to try it without the lift gate on the back for a while..it has the loading ramp 

. The deizel van we have as a spare blew a fuel line and we are tired of fooling with it..... Ended up stranded on Friday with only one truck and lots of calls to do so we are gonna sell off the Deizel van...

got a 14 foot u-haul 2006 and gonna try our luck in one of these

its about a foot longer than my box van but sits a lot lower 



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3ZkZNcHZIcm16ZW8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Mark get a lift gate! 
Why risk throwing your back out or slipping on slick ramp


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

CM Plumber said:


> Van with a lift gate that's what I'm talking about :thumbup:



I have a box van without a lift gate as well, I've been looking around at gates and that's what we need so very badly.


----------

